# Coldwater Bass Club Fort Yargo Nov. 19th



## DOBCAngler (Nov 12, 2011)

After some discussion after our tournament at Cedar Creek today we have decided to end the season early and have one final tournament.  This decision was made due the lack of available lakes.  High Falls which is on the schedule for the next two weeks is unavailable due to low water conditions.  Stone Mountain which is in two weeks may have the same fate.  With the majority of the small water lakes in GA closing due to low water rescheduling is becoming very difficult.

Now on to the details of our final tournament of the season.  This tournament will combine the final tournament of the year with the Chamionship tournament.

The tournament is open to all current CWBC members.  No new memberships will be accepted for this tournament.

Tournament entry fee is $100 for a two man team or $70.00 for a one man team.  The one man team fee is due to a one man team only paying $30.00 for a regular season tourney.

$60 or $30 (1 man) will be utilized in the same way as any of our regular tournaments. The Extra $40.00 will go into the tourney payouts.

Payouts will be 1st (50%), 2nd (30%), 3rd (20%) of the final tournament funds.  The fund will consist of Tourney fee, extra tourney fee ($40) and the membership money collected this year.

Big fish will be paid like normal from the entry fee.

Final points standings will be determined by this tournament as well.  We will crown the season champions after the tournament.  Remember CWBC top six will get a 2012 J-Bait invite as well as the new team tournament chamionship in February.

Tournament hours will be 7:30 am- 3:00 pm.  The gate at Fort Yargo opens at 7:00 am.  Please try to be at the gate by 6:45 am.  If we can sign up before the gate opens that will speed up the process.  Tournament sign up must be completed by 7:15 am.  We are using the secondary gate, not the main gate.

I know the season has been cut short but all members present at today's tournament were in agreement with this change.  Given the circumstances I think we have made the right decision.

If you have any concerns please PM me privately.


----------



## Steve78 (Nov 13, 2011)

Sounds good to me!!


----------



## DOBCAngler (Nov 13, 2011)

Since we are cutting the season short we decided to keep this tournament along the same lines as our two day.  This tournament will actually be less expensive than the two with a larger payout.  I do understand your concern but everyone in attendance on Saturday agreed on the entry fee and format.  Hopefully everyone can find an extra $20.00 for Saturday's tournament.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 14, 2011)

DOBCAngler said:


> .
> 
> Now on to the details of our final tournament of the season.  This tournament will combine the final tournament of the year with the Championship tournament.
> 
> ...



So, $60.00 of the $100.00 entry fee will be payed out 1 in 5 right?

The other $40.00 of the entry fee goes into the Championship pot, to be divided amongst the top 3 teams of this event, right?

What about the percentages of hold back monies that were to be payed out to the top points finishers?

Sorry, I'm just confused by the wording of this event's lay out.


----------



## DOBCAngler (Nov 15, 2011)

This tournament is a combination of both a regular season tournament and the championship tournament.  We talked and pulled a few things from each tournament into this one.

All money collected will be paid out 3 places.  50, 30, 20 split 1st - 3rd.  Regardless if their are 3 teams or 10 teams.  I broke down the payouts to show how we came up with the entry fee.  When I said how we utilize the $60.00 I wanted to make it clear that we were still holding back the same money as we have been per our rules.  The total pot includes the membership money as well as the entry to this tournament.  We will still take $5.00 from the entry per man for big fish.  We will still hold back $5.00 per man for the top 3 season finishers pot.  This will put $80.00 of the $100 or $60 of the $70 into the final tournament pot.

Based on a 8 boat field payouts should be as follows. 1st $595, 2nd $357 and 3rd $238.  This will vary depending on total participants and one or two man teams.

The top points finishers still have their money in a separate fund.  This tournament will add to that fund and will be paid out after the tournament as well.  This will be a 50, 30, 20 split for 1st - 3rd.

Based on a 8 boat field Saturday the final season payouts should be as follows.  1st $222.50, 2nd $133.50 and 3rd $89.  The $.50 will be rounded off and added to 3rd place to make it an even $90.  This will vary depending on total participants and one or two man teams.


----------



## Jim Lee (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope to fish. See you Saturday Matt.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks DOBCAngler.


----------



## Steve78 (Nov 15, 2011)

Given the cards we have been dealt with lake levels and low turnouts...this is fair. I like this idea and thanks again to Matt for stepping up and taking care of this while I was out this past week.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well how does it give other people a chance to get in the top 3 if this is the last tournament?? I am confused.. seems like a a gimme to the ones already in the top 3.... So How much of the $100 goes to the Pot for the Tournament and How much goes to the top 3 standings? I will only be paying money into the Pot on Saturday and no more.  I am not trying to be a pain.. Just Fair.. I couldnt make it to the last tournament for presonal Resons so I wasnt there to hear all this.


----------



## Steve78 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> Well how does it give other people a chance to get in the top 3 if this is the last tournament?? I am confused.. seems like a a gimme to the ones already in the top 3.... So How much of the $100 goes to the Pot for the Tournament and How much goes to the top 3 standings? I will only be paying money into the Pot on Saturday and no more.  I am not trying to be a pain.. Just Fair.. I couldnt make it to the last tournament for presonal Resons so I wasnt there to hear all this.



Mark, we killed our chances when we missed the tourney this past weekend. There is still a chance at a good payout for the tourney, the top 3 in points will battle it out among themselves for points money. Your right, its already set for the top 3, just not the order yet.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ok I understand that... but what I am asking is it seems that a good amount of Money is coming out of the $100 to go to the top 3? Maybe I am wrong? Like I said not trying to be a pain just trying to understand.. I am a little slow.. I hang around to many UGA Fans during the day, The stupidity rubs off on me.


----------



## DOBCAngler (Nov 15, 2011)

If you have any concerns please take it up with me directly via PM.  There has been complete transparency with the payouts and the details of this tournament.  No decision was made to give anyone an advantage or disadvantage.


----------



## DOBCAngler (Nov 15, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> Ok I understand that... but what I am asking is it seems that a good amount of Money is coming out of the $100 to go to the top 3? Maybe I am wrong?



$10.00 from each entry goes towards this, just like any other tournament.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 15, 2011)

ok I understand no need to beat around the bush...lol


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 15, 2011)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> So, $60.00 of the $100.00 entry fee will be payed out 1 in 5 right?
> 
> The other $40.00 of the entry fee goes into the Championship pot, to be divided amongst the top 3 teams of this event, right?
> 
> ...




This is what I read that had me thinking.


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 16, 2011)

If its a double type tourney, you may think about doubling the points so there is a chance to get the 4th or 5th place team in the top 3.. Just a thought..


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 18, 2011)

Enjoyed fishing with you guys this fall. I'm gonna go hang out with the guys at Anglers Warehouse for a spell, and then head on over to Athens, and watch the Dawgz show out tomorrow. 

Congrats to the Champs.


----------



## Steve78 (Nov 18, 2011)

Website is updated with new points total, went back and double checked my addition and found a few mistakes. See you guys tomorrow afternoon, I'm gonna skip this tourney for more important things I have going on right now...sorry to those I may have ticked off by not showing up last two tourneys, sometimes there are things in life that you have to put on the backburner, and I am doing that now. Thanks to everyone again, especially Matt for stepping in my shoes to finish out the season. I will not be returning next year in a leadership role and thanks to everyone that helped this club grow from a few fall pot tourneys into a full blown club. I just hope this season's poor turnouts do not continue into the future, these are a great group of guys and even though I have a few that blow my phone up in between tourneys with some kind of concern and get aggrevated and sometimes overstate my opinions...I consider you all great friends!! Good luck tomorrow and see you at weigh in!!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 20, 2011)

Steve78 said:


> Website is updated with new points total, went back and double checked my addition and found a few mistakes. See you guys tomorrow afternoon, I'm gonna skip this tourney for more important things I have going on right now...sorry to those I may have ticked off by not showing up last two tourneys, sometimes there are things in life that you have to put on the backburner, and I am doing that now. Thanks to everyone again, especially Matt for stepping in my shoes to finish out the season. I will not be returning next year in a leadership role and thanks to everyone that helped this club grow from a few fall pot tourneys into a full blown club. I just hope this season's poor turnouts do not continue into the future, these are a great group of guys and even though I have a few that blow my phone up in between tourneys with some kind of concern and get aggrevated and sometimes overstate my opinions...I consider you all great friends!! Good luck tomorrow and see you at weigh in!!



You did a great job the only reason I aint fishing is $4 diesel. Been a rough year for us and hope it changes soon.


----------



## Steve78 (Nov 20, 2011)

DAWG1419 said:


> You did a great job the only reason I aint fishing is $4 diesel. Been a rough year for us and hope it changes soon.



Thanks Brian! You and me both hope things get better...rough times right now


----------

